# Another day, another dollar...



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Ok, so not really.

Another day, another client, another "MMID" case... today's price?! 40,000 GBP!!!!
I love my job and I love meeting new people here, but I hate having to listen to this same story over and over, I wish there was something more I could do instead of picking up the broken pieces.

:boxing:


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Sam said:


> Ok, so not really.
> 
> Another day, another client, another "MMID" case... today's price?! 40,000 GBP!!!!
> I love my job and I love meeting new people here, but I hate having to listen to this same story over and over, I wish there was something more I could do instead of picking up the broken pieces.
> ...


Look at it from the bright side, now you don't have to spend time searching for drama shows in TV, you got a live non-edited one(s), so there is something you can do, sit, relax, watch it happening and Enjoy it 

That's more than just one thing you can do


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sam said:


> Ok, so not really.
> 
> Another day, another client, another "MMID" case... today's price?! 40,000 GBP!!!!
> I love my job and I love meeting new people here, but I hate having to listen to this same story over and over, I wish there was something more I could do instead of picking up the broken pieces.
> ...



Sam,

It's great to hear that you are not hardened to it and really as we know there is no point in warning people they don't want to know they have bought the dream and at least we have got the word out to some women that yes you can buy property in your own name here.

What I would love to do is a poll on how long it took for people to "wake up and smell the coffee" once they got here but sadly it could never happen.
I suspect people who have be taken feel too ashamed to post and some people who arrive suddenly find themself out in a village with no internet access .
This is the only page where I have to ban men coming in with the sole intent than meeting women... so what does that tell you?

Glad you sold another property, so if I ever get to Sharm the first drink will be on you lol 

Maiden


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Sam,
> 
> It's great to hear that you are not hardened to it and really as we know there is no point in warning people they don't want to know they have bought the dream and at least we have got the word out to some women that yes you can buy property in your own name here.
> 
> ...



No, unfortunately in this case the 40,000 GBP was not the price of the property this lady was looking for. She was a very decent and respectable lady, a great business woman and property investor who has done well for herself as far as UK goes. She met a guy in Egypt... you know the rest of the story. Unfortunately 40,000 GBP in this case was the cost of her marriage (although I believe there was property involved).

I was the listening ear trying to help her to move on from it, get her settled here in a place she loves to be (despite it all she still loves the sun, sea & sand) and I have referred her to the best lawyer I know. If he can't help her, then she can't be helped.

This is a woman with her head screwed on, and she was still conned, manipulated and robbed. I'm just hoping between me and the lawyer we can remind her that some people in this country can be trusted and we can get some justice also.

On the other side though... drinks will still be on me if it means you'll come to Sharm


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Saudia Arabia does not allow the marriage of nationals to foreign citizens on their soil.
If Egypt was a rich country I am sure they would bring in the same ruling... but because it's poor it allows all their disgruntled poor people to chase rich foreign woman with the hope that they will take them out of the country... just my slant on it lol


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Saudia Arabia does not allow the marriage of nationals to foreign citizens on their soil.
> If Egypt was a rich country I am sure they would bring in the same ruling... but because it's poor it allows all their disgruntled poor people to chase rich foreign woman with the hope that they will take them out of the country... just my slant on it lol


Saudia Arabia also cuts off people's hands as a punishment for theft... if a few of these fraudulent cases could be proven as a form of theft and we could get a few handless shopkeepers around Sharm as proof of what happens when you rip off a foreigner, think we may find the country a better place


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Sam said:


> Saudia Arabia also cuts off people's hands as a punishment for theft... if a few of these fraudulent cases could be proven as a form of theft and we could get a few handless shopkeepers around Sharm as proof of what happens when you rip off a foreigner, think we may find the country a better place


They will still be having their feet though  And you have no idea how creative can they be when it comes to easy money


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

DeadGuy said:


> They will still be having their feet though  And you have no idea how creative can they be when it comes to easy money




Lol what are you like :eyebrows:


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Lol what are you like :eyebrows:


I still got my 2 hands, 2 feet, 2 eyes, 2 ears (wanna get rid of those, just to lessen the headaches when being in a bus ) and I still got my complicated sense of humor, but what's left of my brain?? Not sure what is its status these days 

You thought I'm a hand-less guy or what??


----------

